# Princess Mallorn got an Instagram!



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Mallorn has wanted to expand her presence in the world recently, so she authorised me to set up an instagram account on her behalf 

Please follow her @mallymallorn for lots of cute pics (there are currently only two, but more are forthcoming!)

Since you guys came to "budgie pictures" expecting to see budgie pictures, here's a few to satisfy  These are just some of my favorites over the years; no new ones yet as I'm currently at school. Mallorn is doing well, she'll be seven this year (Dec. 1st-ish) :yellow face 2:


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Yay, I’m her very first follower! Looking forward to seeing lots of pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Will definitely follow! Princess Mallorn is a beautiful girl who deserves all of the followers!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Sweetie and Lemon have followed you! We're @eloraandfriends


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Princess Mallorn looks regal, as always. I don't do instagram, so I will just have to follow her highness here.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don't do Instagram so I won't be able to see the pictures she posts there. Hopefully you'll continue to post to the forum for her as well. :fingerx:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm a follower too! 

I'm pretty much in the Dark Ages beyond the most basic tech and social media at this point, but I'm learning!! Princess Mallorn is _definitely_ worth following :wave:


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Just followed you!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks to everyone following Her Royal Highness  She appreciates it


----------

